# Tractors That Made The Nineties Great.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bigtractorpower.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Those were the good ole days before electronics messed everything up.

I do believe electronics to a great job, but only when they work right.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/the_last_agco_tractor Old article just popped, And up funny how guys north of Me always said they would never farm with anything was not orange . It is getting blue back to my north .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> https://www.agweb.com/article/the_last_agco_tractor Old article just popped, And up funny how guys north of Me always said they would never farm with anything was not orange . It is getting blue back to my north .


I sure wish I had that tractor. It could sit idly in a corner of a machine she'd just for posterity.

Yeah, sucks to not be able to buy new orange. Actually throwing around the idea of a New Holland 8670A 2wd for a dedicated sprayer tractor.


----------

